# Need visa advice for Indian Expat



## donajolie (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello friends! We're considering a move to Thailand from Canada, however being that my husband is an Indian national, we're worried about the feasibility of visa-runs. I've done some research and found that he can get visas for a few of the neighboring countries, but I guess I'm most worried about getting back into Thailand after his first tourist visa runs out. He works remotely for a Canadian company and we've got enough funds to support ourselves, but it's not usually as easy for non-western passport holders to get visas for most countries. Are there any Indian expats in Thailand with some advice? Many thanks!


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

have you already been in to speak to these folks? Royal Thai Consulate General - Vancouver, Canada | Visas, Passports, Tourism, Culture, Trade, Thailand-Canada Relations

you might be best served by first getting the official view rather than risking being led down the garden path with mis-information


----------



## donajolie (Jan 8, 2013)

I chatted with the Thai Consulate today regarding other questions, but you're right, best to hear the answer from the authority! I'll call in the morning. Cheers!


----------

